# Big Brother not recording past tonight?



## Wekiva (Aug 6, 2002)

For the last week or so I've noticed that Big Brother only recorded to tonight (April 6) and then didn't record any more. I went in and saw that there were shows at least through the next week or so...so I had to manually tell it to record them as well. This is something different from the name change which happened a few weeks ago.

Anyone else's SP not picking anything up past tonight?


----------



## PopcornGuy (Apr 6, 2007)

No, my SP is set to pick up every episode through 4/16. It also changed names automatically to BB9 a week or two ago. If you deleted the SP when the title changed and then recreated it under the new title, anything in the guide would be cancelled and you would need to manually record them to get them back in the To Do list.

Or, maybe you created a new SP but it's stuck at the bottom of the SP list causing other programs to take priority?


----------



## nethead12 (Jul 17, 2001)

Notice the same problem(my wife likes the show, I have no idea why, but that is a topic for a another thread) with my DTivos and BeyondTV pcs.

I checked the guide info on one of the BeyondTV pcs and it showed the air dates to be from Feb'08, so I'm guessing someone screwed with the guide data knowing how bad this show is to keep us from recording it.

I set my BeyondTV setting to record all shows(not just new) and bam..next two weeks of eps will be recorded now. Not changing the DTivos.


----------



## scopus (Mar 26, 2002)

I ran into the same problem with my Dtivos. None of the new episode past last night were set to record. I had the SP set to only record new eps. I changed it to record all w/ dups and now they are set to record. Must be bad guide data. The name change a few weeks ago gave me problems too. This show is becoming more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Sorry I didn't see this thread before I posted a new thread. Mine is behaving the same as everyone else's problems.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up, I had to fix mine as well!


----------



## Rhughes (Jan 14, 2001)

Wekiva said:


> For the last week or so I've noticed that Big Brother only recorded to tonight (April 6) and then didn't record any more. I went in and saw that there were shows at least through the next week or so...so I had to manually tell it to record them as well. This is something different from the name change which happened a few weeks ago.
> 
> Anyone else's SP not picking anything up past tonight?


Yes. Can't figure out what is going on. Nothing was conflicting with that time. It just didn't record. Noticed that Sunday won't record either. No reason given in Recording History. I notice that at the bottom of the To Do List, Big Brother shows None scheduled, even though the Season Pass shows 15 upcoming episodes. I deleted my Season Pass and re-entered it, but didn't help.


----------



## nethead12 (Jul 17, 2001)

Rhughes said:


> Yes. Can't figure out what is going on. Nothing was conflicting with that time. It just didn't record. Noticed that Sunday won't record either. No reason given in Recording History. I notice that at the bottom of the To Do List, Big Brother shows None scheduled, even though the Season Pass shows 15 upcoming episodes. I deleted my Season Pass and re-entered it, but didn't help.


Did you tell the season pass to record everything? new and dups?


----------



## Rhughes (Jan 14, 2001)

nethead12 said:


> Did you tell the season pass to record everything? new and dups?


Yes, I did after I read about that fix. It did fix it. Don't understand why it was necessary, but can't argue with success. Do I need to do that with all my Season Passes?


----------



## nethead12 (Jul 17, 2001)

Rhughes said:


> Yes, I did after I read about that fix. It did fix it. Don't understand why it was necessary, but can't argue with success. Do I need to do that with all my Season Passes?


This SP change was needed because the "Guide" data is wrong, it shows that the shows were shown at an earlier time. (I also have the same problem on my BeyondTv setups, so it's not a Tivo thing.)

Your other SP should be okay as long as the guide data is good.

For me, my other SPs are working well.


----------

